# Extended warranty for the 335d



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> I have the wheel and tire warranty and not even the sports package and had to use that warranty for one tire just 3-4 months into ownership. I could easily reach 100k miles in three years if I made this my primary driver again.


Snipe, your post above makes me even more glad I bought the tire/wheel insurance! I mean, I still try to drive carefully and don't "aim" for the potholes, haha, but with the shape of today's American roads-- it's easily possible for trouble to happen. I'm thinking if I reach the end of the insurance plan, at that point I might try a set of non run flats and hope for the best. I'm planning on keeping my car for 8-10 years; yeah, I like it _that_ much!:thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I did not even hit a pot hole to take it out. Actually not sure what did it. I just need I think one or two more tire issues and it has paid for itself. Mine is I think five years and unlimited miles.


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

Same for me-- 5 years/unlimited, per that tire/wheel policy. Underwritten by a company called "Auto Knight." I know BMW Centers use many different suppliers/prices for these tire/wheel plans. I'm guessing some are better than others. Oh by the way, forgot to say I'm glad your "D" is not giving you as much trouble. Hopefully when you get it completely sorted- it'll be smooth sailing for you all the way..


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I believe my policy is through Auto Nation. As I remember it I can actually get the tire and wheel work done any where and they will reimburse me.


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

The Passport CA told me that BMW is now offering its own tire and wheel protection plan, not one underwritten by a third party. (Of course, it might be in fact underwritten by a third party, with BMW's name attached to it and fully backed by BMW as the insurer of last resort).


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Can you buy the extended warranty anytime as long you're still under the original warranty?


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

magbarn said:


> Can you buy the extended warranty anytime as long you're still under the original warranty?


Yups you can and thats why I am gonna wait till 3.5yrs/45k miles which ever comes earlier


----------



## vadim_s (Apr 12, 2010)

lalitkanteti said:


> Yups you can and thats why I am gonna wait till 3.5yrs/45k miles which ever comes earlier


Seconded. I am waiting till 45k or 3.5 yrs as well.


----------



## tobiasfey (May 1, 2010)

hey guys - i was just doing some online research on extended warranties, and it seems there are some warranties that cover both "mechanical breakdown" and "wear and tear" repairs. do you know if the bmw manufacturer's extended warranty, platinum level, covers both types of repair? (i am not talking about the maintenance items like oil change, etc. - i understand that is a separate plan.) 

i was on the verge of buying the bmw platinum warranty, but after some googling, i am not sure i know what bmw covers or not cover. i am also wondering if it might be better to find a reliable third-party warranty company - it will probably be less expensive and i might be able to get equal or better coverage. any recommendations there? anybody know much about companies like warrantydirect?

also i am being quoted just under $3000 for 7 yrs/70,000 miles for the bmw platinum plan (that's enough miles for me - i have a second car). i called around and got the exact same price from three dealers. is this a fair deal? can i negotiate?


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

tobiasfey said:


> i was on the verge of buying the bmw platinum warranty, but after some googling, i am not sure i know what bmw covers or not cover. i am also wondering if it might be better to find a reliable third-party warranty company - it will probably be less expensive and i might be able to get equal or better coverage. any recommendations there? anybody know much about companies like warrantydirect?


My beef with 3rd party warranties is that they want you to use "approved" indy shops along with "approved" ie "Autozone/Kragen" level parts.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

magbarn said:


> My beef with 3rd party warranties is that they want you to use "approved" indy shops along with "approved" ie "Autozone/Kragen" level parts.


Some extended warranty policies have that limitation. Others are fine with the repair being done by a factory-authorized dealer using factory supplied parts. You just have to check the fine print. You will probably pay more for the warranty coverage, but it generally will still be better coverage than the BMW Platinum extended warranty. My biggest beef with the BMW extended warranty is that even if you purchased it at just before the end of the factory new car warranty, the maximum coverage was only for 2 more years. Other premium extended warranty programs provide up to 10 years/120,000 miles coverage *from the date the warranty was purchased.*

Unfortunately, the devil is in the details.


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, you can, but the longer you wait through the original warranty period, the more the extended warranty costs.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

aborwick said:


> Yes, you can, but the longer you wait through the original warranty period, the more the extended warranty costs.


And that is because for the first 4 years, there will be zero claims against the extended warranty. If you buy a 6 year warranty at the time you take delivery, it will cost less than a 2 year warranty purchased just before the expiration of the factory warranty due to the expectation of claims against the warranty. There are no 'earnings' (absence of claims) that can be used reduce the cost of the 6 year warranty purchased at the beginning of the factory warranty....


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

You are absolutly correct about the economics of why that is.


----------



## steamedveggie (Mar 27, 2010)

*auto knight*

I own a late model bmw and I purchased Auto Knight's wheel/tire insurance. I recently had one flat and it took a lot of effort to get Auto Knight to not only approve the fix but get them send a refund. Avoid Auto Knight at all costs.


----------



## Runnerman2 (Jan 26, 2011)

*Result of not extending the original BMW warranty*

Our 2010 335d is now 12,000 miles over the orignal warranty (62,000 miles). I rolled the dice and did NOT extend the warranty, as we were very happy with the vehicle and had near-zero mechanical or other concerns during it's first 50,000 miles. However, within the past six months, we have had three different sensors malfunction that had to be replaced, with the last one being in the smaller of the two DEF tanks. This required replacing the tank itself, as the sensor was not available seperately. Total repair cost, just north of $1500. For the three sensor replacements in total, just a tick below $3,900. Hindsight is 20/20---wish now I had purchased the extended warranty. Now, what to do going forward? Invest in the warranty (if I can get it?), continue taking my chances, or sell the car and take my loss? Every time I or my wife (her car) starts this car, we dread looking at the IP to see if the SES light stays on. Certainly takes some of the "joy" out of the "joy of driving" a BMW. Advice?


----------



## rhdmd (Dec 24, 2013)

Runnerman2. I feel your pain. I am in the same situation. The SCR tank is covered under the mandatory 7 year/70000 miles emissions warranty in CA. Are you sure yours were not covered?

I need my SCR Active tank replaced also because on a faulty sensor. Is that the smaller DEF tank you talk about. I was quoted $2035 for that job. Did your active tank replacement only cost $1500? How much did they charge you for the part 16-19-7-204-623 SCR tank?

I was also told my mass airflow sensor is going bad. Did you have the same problem? How much did it cost for the replacement?


----------



## Runnerman2 (Jan 26, 2011)

RHDMD---the part that was replaced that the sensor was in was indeed part #16 19 7 204 623. The part by itself was $881.24. Total labor cost was $495.20, but that also included an oil change done at the same time. I would estimate that the total charge for replacing the SCR container/sensor was approximately $1,390. And no, in Texas, it is not covered under any type of extended emissions warranty. The other two sensors that had to be replaced were a "NOX sensor after Denox catalyst" for $735.00. Then, a "Pre-catalyst NOx sensor for $820.39. All three of these sensors failed within a four month period. Total damage this far, $2,945. Have had no problem with the mass airflow sensor, yet. Sad thing is, all these problems were just the sensors going bad; no real problems, ever, with anything else that affects how the car runs or operates. Hope this is the end of it, but very doubtful at this point.


----------



## rhdmd (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks, Runnerman. I wonder if the mass airflow sensor is part of the emission system. The SCR tank was clearly listed on the warranty part list in the book for 2010 and later model. I have to check with BMW NA to see if that was left out by error.


----------



## Runnerman2 (Jan 26, 2011)

I know on my Ford pickup the mass airflow sensor is in the air intake on the air filter box. Easily accessible and replaceable. Probably not the case with the 335d. Nothing ways on that vehicle. Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## rhdmd (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks. Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Runnerman2 said:


> Our 2010 335d is now 12,000 miles over the orignal warranty (62,000 miles). I rolled the dice and did NOT extend the warranty, as we were very happy with the vehicle and had near-zero mechanical or other concerns during it's first 50,000 miles. However, within the past six months, we have had three different sensors malfunction that had to be replaced, with the last one being in the smaller of the two DEF tanks. This required replacing the tank itself, as the sensor was not available seperately. Total repair cost, just north of $1500. For the three sensor replacements in total, just a tick below $3,900. Hindsight is 20/20---wish now I had purchased the extended warranty. Now, what to do going forward? Invest in the warranty (if I can get it?), continue taking my chances, or sell the car and take my loss? Every time I or my wife (her car) starts this car, we dread looking at the IP to see if the SES light stays on. Certainly takes some of the "joy" out of the "joy of driving" a BMW. Advice?


Before my warranty came up my "gut" told me to get the extended warranty and a month later my air intake manifold was replaced. I was lucky.

In your case, it all depends on how long you intend to keep the car for.


----------



## rhdmd (Dec 24, 2013)

EUREKA!!!

I was suspecting the Active tank sensor fault code might be due to the sensor being clouded by the Urea crystal. So after the dealer told me that the replacement of the Active tank is not covered by my 2009 335D California 7 year/ 70000miles Emissions Warranty and I will have to pay $2000 to replace it. I decided to take up the matter with BMW NA. At the mean time, I thought I should try to fill up my DEF tank and see if the new DEF can dissolve the crystal and make a difference. I did so yesterday, after filling up the tank with 2 gallons of DEF until it cannot accept more, the SES light turned itself off today!
I'll see if this will hold up. If so, I think all the DEF tank replacement might have been unnecessary and the BMW NA better revise its policy of topping off and advise owners to refill and keep the tank full at much close interval. Before the 999 miles light comes on., GLTA.


----------

